# Little brother of Joy is here <3



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a pleasure to introduce you Joy’s little brother Charlie-Lion! He was born on 28th of July so he is two months and two weeks old.
It’s been two weeks now that he is at home with us and I can tell you that he is absolutely charming and smart little guy so we are all already crazy about him. He really knew how to find the nearest way to our hearts.
Joy was little worried at the beginning, as she is mom’s only girl, but after one week she completely opened her wonderful golden heart and accepted him. That didn’t surprised me as I always knew that she was a beautiful soul!
Ok, here we are now and we are learning how to behave like a good boy! I am surprised that he is learning very quickly even though he had only 8 weeks when he came in his forever home.
The truth is also, that I haven’t been sleeping normally from the day he came, that I am exhausted but happy. I sleep while he sleeps and when he is awake I run after him. I am all Charlie now and thinking when he is going to eat, to sleep, to go potty or I am watching him not to swallow something…hmmm something… He is very mouthy and could put in his mouth anything. He has a strong character and a strong will so it is sometimes hard to explain him that he can not do some things, but…it’s ok, he is really learning quickly because deeply inside of his golden heart he is very kind and sweet little boy. He doesn’t like crate at all so it is more difficult for me to supervise him but I can not stand when he cries. I love my little new Golden Angel. His sister Joy and him, means the world to me and my husband<3

God bless them both and let them stay with us long… long time in health and joy.


First day at home:

Joy and Charlie 


First nap 

First bath 

Charle and his first bone 

Charlie-Lion <3

Charlie after bath <3


Joy & Charlie


Mommy's tough guy 




I hope that you are going to enjoy!


Love and Light to everybody <3


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Soooo cute, it's giving me puppy fever !!:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my, what a darling little guy. I especially love his "first bath" pictures. They are all so cute.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! :smooch:


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

First Bath picture should be entered in a contest! What a cutie-pie he is and that face could melt anyone's heart. So glad to hear that Joy has accepted him and a big Congratulations to you and your family...he is a living doll.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful pictures.. It makes me miss the puppy days and Mia is only 15 months. It just goes by so fast.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome home sweet Charlie, nice to meet you. I am glad you brought so much happiness to your mom, dad and your big sister. You are so sweet.
As for the character and personality all what you said there goes with his name, Charlie, they are on the way they are, special, charming, smart, stubborn... and so one. Name Charlie means free spirit, the one who enjoys life to the fullest.

(puno srece i radost sa malim Charlijem, raduje me da je sa vama)


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Charlie is an absolute doll! I love your photos of him. He is really adorable! 

That's great Joy is getting along with him so well too. :dblthumb2 They look very cute together!


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness, he's adorable! Joy looks like a wonderful big sister too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations-Charlie is sooooooooooo adorable, love him. 

Great pictures, he's got such an adorable face.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh what a cutie! I love the pictures, especially the ones in the bath. Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, my GOODNESS,Charlie is ADORABLE !!!  Congratulations!!!! 

The photos are beautiful. They're all great. 

This is one of the most precious baby golden pictures I've ever seen. "First Nap". Ooooo, I'm feeling all mushy


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Charlie est très beau. (Thought I would try my French, as I am taking a class this semester.)
What great pictures of your goldens. Puppies are the best! We love pictures.


----------



## BJoy (Aug 22, 2011)

Some more photos of Joy and Charlie from dad 

Thanks all!


Charlie's first walk outside!




Joy and Charlie


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations. Little Charlie is so cute. Looking forward to MANY pictures of Charlie and Joy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Cute cute cute cute cute cute cute cute cute cute cute cute cute cute cute cute cute cute cute! 

Did I say 'cute'? And Joy, you're beautiful as ever


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

oh my goodness he is gorgeous ! i love your signature picture it is adorable.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi guys,
thank you for your comments, Charlie was so proud after I red him all you wrote

It’s been a while I know, but I was so overwhelmed by our new baby boy… I know that you can understand me.
Charlie is growing like only a Golden can, very quickly. We are trying to enjoy every second of his childhood and it’s great because it reminds us of Joy’s childhood. It’s such a great experience we’ll never thank God enough!!!

Joy and Charlie are so happy to be together that it melts our hearts each time we are watching them playing. 



A French girl and an American boy! What a story!

Joy ‘s like a “mom”, she is teaching him all he has to know about dog’s world and I am also “mom” teaching him how to behave in man’s world. 
He is great, very smart, learning so quickly…We are so proud of him. 
Yesterday he was 3 months old and he already knows a lot of things. He is nearly clean, he likes to eat, he knows to seat and stay when demanded and above all he sings when I ask him to do. I am his fun forever!
I’ll try to send you a video of Charlie singing, one of these days.

Thanks God for our family. We are so completed with him. He likes our cat and she loves him. I’ll post some pics of him and Berry our cat, it’s absolutely amazing to see them together. 



I hope you'll enjoy the pictures of last two weeks including today 
Today he is jumping by himself into the bath to take his duck!



sleeping under the coffee table, his favorite place during the day 


From the very beginning he is always there while I am cooking 




How they are sleeping together Joy & Charlie

Three of them: Joy, Charlie & Berry

The bag where i carried him every time I went out with Joy or shopping. But he doesn't fit there any more 



Playing on Joy's funny blanket when she was a baby 


Charlie is watching a TV

How we live in Joy's & Charlie's house 



Enjoy and Love & Light to everybody
We love you


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, my goodness, my heart is going pitty-patter pitty-patter. 

What an absolute DOLL!!  Loved your description of Joy teaching him good dog things and you teaching him to live among man.

The pictures are BEAUTIFUL !! You have a beautiful family


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Your pictures warm my heart. Your family is complete..and can feel the love. Congratulations and you are surely Blessed.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Your Boy*

Your new boy is awesome. It is surprising how similar new goldens looking like each other at an early age. Here are two pictures of Bentley (7 wks & now 20 wks). They grow up quickly so enjoy the youth of your dog.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Charlie is adorable!! At least he seems to like his baths. Ella enjoys playing in her water dish but so far she hates anything other than her face and paws getting wet.

And Bentley looks so much bigger than Ella even though he is only 3 weeks older!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Great pics...especially the last one....the ear as chew toy! I'm glad Joy loves him, LOL...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Great pictures! Joy and Charlie are so cute together!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness sooooooo adorable!!! Congrats and please keep the pictures coming


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks everybody for lovely comments. Charlie likes them and they make him so proud of himself :smooch:
I mentioned in previous post that he is also SINGING. It's absolutely charming for me , it melts me completely. I'll try to make a video and send you so you can tell me if your dogs also do that

OMG Bentley is so cute and BIG boy  He is gorgeous!!!They are really growing too quickly that's why we are enjoying every second of their childhood.

Have a great day full of Joy and Happiness with your loved ones :--heart:


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

ktkins7 said:


> Charlie is adorable!! At least he seems to like his baths. Ella enjoys playing in her water dish but so far she hates anything other than her face and paws getting wet.
> 
> And Bentley looks so much bigger than Ella even though he is only 3 weeks older!


ELLA is such a cutie !!! Joy is the same as Ella Is that a girl thing? I don't know this is the first time in my life that I have a boy, I always had girls so for me having Charlie as a baby is a complete discovering of boy's world 
He is acting differently than Joy. Joy was always kind of independent while Charlie is ALWAYS with his "mom". I never left him alone and he is with me while I am cooking or going to the bathroom, he is even going shopping with me. I can never be out of his sight. He can be tired and sleep profoundly but if I make a move he moves and follows me immediately with the half opened eyes, but keeps going behind me. He is completely crazy about me. That must be a boy's thing
Joy is also mom's girl but she is doing it differently. She started to show that she is attached to me at the age of one. My baby girl she is gorgeous girl and I am so proud of her. She is special in so many ways. And her soul, is the most beautiful soul that I ever met! I love her to death!!!
Oh God just bless them and take care of both of them because they are our world!!!
I'll keep posting pictures I have a lot of and I will be happy to share with you.

Love & Light to everybody
CARPE DIEM


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

What an adorable cutie he is!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

What a little DOLL!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Charlie is so cute


----------



## BJoy (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks all 

Charlie is growing so fast that you can see it with naked eye haha...
Hi is definitively definitively mama's boy. Joy on the other side suddenly developed love for basketball with daddy definitively mama's boy. Joy however suddenly developed love for basketball and she makes her daddy work extra hard 

Have a great Halloween all!!!


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

What a little cuteness he is, I love the ear-biting photo too

Cos my Daisy was a rescue I didn't have her at this stage, so I'm enjoying your puppy pics instead


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Jaykay said:


> What a little cuteness he is, I love the ear-biting photo too
> 
> Cos my Daisy was a rescue I didn't have her at this stage, so I'm enjoying your puppy pics instead


 You did a great thing, you saved one Golden soul, your wonderful Daisy. She is a doll!!! I admire you!!!

Enjoy the pics, I am enjoying too because they are growing up very quickly 

Love & Light


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I always enjoy all the puppies here on the forum. My last pup was my bridge boy that passed a couple of years ago at the age of 15.5.

My two current Goldens I adopted at the age of two, I would have loved seeing and having them as puppies. 

Charlie is just so adorable. Loved Joy's and Charlie's Halloween Costumes. Charlie made the best little lion I've ever seen-too cute!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a cutie! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I always enjoy all the puppies here on the forum. My last pup was my bridge boy that passed a couple of years ago at the age of 15.5.
> 
> My two current Goldens I adopted at the age of two, I would have loved seeing and having them as puppies.
> 
> Charlie is just so adorable. Loved Joy's and Charlie's Halloween Costumes. Charlie mae te best little lion I've ever seen-too cute!


Thank you! My prayer of every second is that my babies can live from now on at least 16 years more in health and happiness. You had a chance with your first baby and I wish you even more with your current ones. 
Anyway they are always babies somehow, these wonderful Golden souls. Aren't they.
I'll keep posting his photos of a little mammy's guy for sure. I have a lot of Joy's photos too when she was a baby. They are so precious <3

Love & Light to your family


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Very adorable. Love all the pictures!


----------



## BJoy (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's one for the Lion King


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh thank you Danny it's so cute!!!! It really looks like little Charlie the Lion , it's my favorite!!! 

cheers <3


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Little brother of Joy*

Love your signature photo ----> Awesome


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Charlie the Lion this is his real name and he won like this )))))


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love that little lion picture! Love Charlie the Lion name too. Hugs!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

We want more photos of your Charlie !!!!:smooch::wavey::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Charlie last night under the coffee table his favorite place 









It was a magical moment because he did let me take many pics of him


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Charlie is certainly a bit hit already on GRF !!!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Charlie was so cute after his bath tonight that I had to take some pics. He is getting bigger so quickly...
I love you Charlie so much :--heart:










Good night to all Golden Angels it's time to sleep... I am tired it was a very active and interesting day <3
Love 
Charlie The Lion


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

All I can say is D):


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Talk about adorable! I love Charlie's little lion outfit, the photos under the coffee table and his little shirt photos. He is a living doll!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

One thing is strange about Charlie the Lion, he is not that furry like Joy used to be...Buddy's Mom forever Charlie or Discoverer's Oscar...and lot of other little Golden babies that I saw here...
But he is so special and charming that pictures can not show you completely. He has that "something" in the way he is looking at you and the way he is behaving... 
I don't know what is it but it is "dangerous" for your heart, believe me 

That's how, one evening, so unexpectedly, he came in our home and our lives to stay FOREVER... he wasn't planified at all, trust me:--heart:
But that's how all wonderful things happens Don't you think so???


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

He's certainly got that cute, cheeky look out of the top of his eyes. 
The one where however naughty they've been, you can't be cross. 
Watch out


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I love your little Charlie, he's so darn cute.

He's got a mischevious look in his eyes, he looks like he is quite a pistol.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Many golden filled days coming your way! Be sure to keep posting those glorious golden pictures! Congratulations!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

LOL, I want to grow up as a dog in your house 
Pictures are too cute and their life is surely blessed and fun and happy.
Yay.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

He is adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Am just catching up with your thread. Charlie is absolutely gorgeous, I LOVE the picture of him asleep in his little bed surrounded by his stuffies, quite simply beautiful x


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Charlie is so adorable. I love all your pictures


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

He may not be as furry, but MAN does he look huggable. What a doll!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

How Charlie is sleeping...he is so cute I could watch him for hours:smooch:











With his IDOL of sister Joy 






Enjoy !!!

Have a nice evening :smooch:

We love you...Light...in the night to all of you <3


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Just to let you know that I opened a new thread for my Love Joy. You are more than welcome to come and visit us there <3:smooch:


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...6177-all-about-faith-joy-3-a.html#post3654833


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Darling!!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

As most of you know, Charlie won the prize for BEST COSTUME this last Howloween. 
The prize has just arrived and I am sending you a photo of him, completely crazy about everything he found in the package. Treats and toys...oh what a paradise...
He is so cute and even though he is a great eater I know that he will be ok with sharing his treats with his sister Joy :smooch:

Big THANKS to Susan Marie again and again :smooch::smooch::smooch:
Thank you for offering us such a wonderful time!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's so darn cute!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi everybody, just to tell you that Charlie is growing up very quickly so we are trying to enjoy every second. 
He is smarter and smarter and I am very proud of him. 

With Joy and Berry we are making a perfect little family who is preparing for Thanks giving and the Magic of Christmas.

Love & Light to all of you!

We love you:--heart:


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Enjoy!!! :--heart:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a beautiful bunch of fur kids. They get along so well. Little Charlie is obviously enamored by his big sister


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh look at their eyes in this two pics! I find it so funny


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Veeeeeeeeeeery cute!!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Charlie is still sleeping with me like a little baby. I hope he'll change his habits in near future because of practical reasons 

I love this baby so much <3





:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice just hit 6 months and 42 pounds of solid little boy muscle......He still sleeps like a baby on my lap in my recliner!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

O O O O O OOOOH what a little doll!!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Artnlibsmom said:


> Justice just hit 6 months and 42 pounds of solid little boy muscle......He still sleeps like a baby on my lap in my recliner!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So I suppose that Charlie will continue to sleep with me :smooch:

He's already 20 pounds in 15 weeks so...it will be funny. That must be boy's thing because Joy never wanted to be disturbed while sleeping somewhere she would choose by herself, even though I wonted her to sleep with me so badly.
With Charlie my dreams are finally coming true::smooch:


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

T-Joy said:


> So I suppose that Charlie will continue to sleep with me :smooch:
> 
> He's already 20 pounds in 15 weeks so...it will be funny. That must be boy's thing because Joy never wanted to be disturbed while sleeping somewhere she would choose by herself, even though I wonted her to sleep with me so badly.
> With Charlie my dreams are finally coming true::smooch:


My Bridge Girl, Liberty didn't sleep like this either. Our boy Artemis likes to lay "on" your lap like Justice....he's 85 pounds...

Here's a picture of Artie chilling with Gramma.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Ohhh Artemis is so handsome and big guy!!! 

So it is definitely boy's thing 


I like it :smooch::smooch::smooch:

PS Liberty was so beautiful girl  I like the names of your kids.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

T-Joy said:


> Ohhh Artemis is so handsome and big guy!!!
> 
> So it is definitely boy's thing
> 
> ...


Thank you T-Joy. Your kids are beautiful as well. So neat to see them getting along so well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

I took this pics tonight. They were playing for hour or so and than I saw them sleeping together. Normally this is Joy's place but as he is growing up he likes to do as a big sister does. Oh it's so cute!!!:smooch::smooch::smooch:

I love those happy kids :--heart::--heart:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jane and I just ooo'd and ahhh'd at the pics. Thanks!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Jane and I just ooo'd and ahhh'd at the pics. Thanks!


I believe that happiness is to be shared and spread around so I am so happy that Jane and you had a great moment watching my happy kids 

kisses to your kids for a good night


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

It is a pleasure to see them looking so blissfully happy together. 
Congratulations!!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi guys just to send you some pics of Charlie of today's long walk on the beach. It was his first touch with the Ocean. He was amazed not only by the Ocean but also by the sand...

It was too late for the pics but I had to do at least some of them 

He looks so funny ))









Love & Light to all <3


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Omg he is so cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Charlie is so adorable. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie is sooo cute! Wish they don't grow so fast. Every time I look at his pictures he is bigger and cuter too. Love your family pictures. All peaces are on the right place, that's the sign of one happy family. Hugs from my Charlie and his mom.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

He's so cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Joy and Charlie are getting crazy because we closed the door of balcony and, of course, WE are on the balcony )))) 

It was so cute!!! 







Love & Light to all <3


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

They're so cute!! But you guys broke the Geneva Convention against torture LOL


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree - CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute! Charlie's baby bark is just adorable


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Cute cute cute cute cute!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Omg adorable !!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Baaad mom and dad :no:, poor kids.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Charlie's 1 Howloween :

Joy the Tiger and Charlie the Lion tadaaaa


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love seeing a new puppy so adored!


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

That video is precious!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That was really funny. Joy, like Tony The Tiger, looks GrrrrrRRREAT, and Charlie looks Fuuuuurocious


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweet Charlie has already mastered barking while still holding a toy! Love!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Here we are again with some pics
Charlie is GROWING )))


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

And the pic that I just took  he looks so big !!!

Where is my little baby :smooch:


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

such a cutie! I know what you mean about sleep, just got a new boy a week ago myself! But they are great! It's all worth it!  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

I just took this pic. OMG they are so cute!!! Charlie and Berry sleeping together :smooch:
I had to share it with you guys it's so...so...cute 

This cat is incredible, she is so special in many ways. Charlie and Joy are like her kids, unbelievable 
I love her <3


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, he looks darling there sleeping his puppy sleep


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That is an adorable picture!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

My baby boy Charlie is getting bigger and bigger...but still very playful and acting like a mama's baby :smooch:

Daddy is telling Christmas stories and they had their friend Sadie at home for Christmas <3
Charlie and Joy are kissing our friend 
And one pic with me <3

Happy New year to everybody <3 

Love & Light


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's really getting big! He looks almost as big as Joy. I'm glad everyone is enjoying his puppyhood.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a super handsome little boy! In the gonna get that kiss to your husband's cheek if it's the last thing he does LOL The shot of "The Three Goldeneers" sitting so nicely is adorable. Heck, they all are!!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Danny you completely understood Charlie's personality! When he wants to do something he doesn't care about the price  We call him " kamikaze", by the way


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> We call him " kamikaze", by the way


Kisses to the cheek Kisses to the cheeki!!! Tora Tora Tora!


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh that sleeping picture! That is too adorable! I remember when Flynn would actually get tired lol. 
He is just too cute! Congratulations on your new addition and cannot wait to see him grow =D


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures! Love the kitty picture.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG Penny's Mom we have nearly the same pics with the kitty and our Golden Angels! Too cute !!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie is growing up nicely, love those pictures especially the first one. Hope you have a wonderful year with your kids.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi guys here are some pics of my boy Charlie. Yesterday he turned 6 months and I can tell you that he is a great guy that we all love so much, specially Joy 

Love & Light to all


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a precious pair!!
Living life to the fullest with joy indeed 

HAPPY 6 month birthday Charlie!!


----------



## BJoy (Aug 22, 2011)

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my, Charlie is a big boy now, so sweet and his sister too. 
Love and hugs from my Charlie and me.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Charlie is such a handsome young man. Pretty Joy looks like she's enjoying her brother 

If Charlie were on a dog dating site his inbox would be jammed full of gushing letters from the ladies  

Perfect profile pic!!:


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Charlie can not understand that his old bed is not fitting him anymore


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Charlie today <3 He was so cute , my boy...my love forever ...<3


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Charlie is 7 months old today. Mommy's big boy  
He was so cute today playing with his sister Joy <3
God bless my babies <3
Love <3 <3 <3


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great pictures  Oh, little Charlie is growing up so fast. What a handsome little love bug. Joy looks like she is enjoying his company a whole lot. In the shot where Charlie has Joy's paw in his mouth it looks like she's laughing and saying "oh ... ha ha Charlie ... oh that TICKLES!!! Ha ha HA HA HA!!"


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Charlie and Joy wishing me a Happy Birthday yesterday  
I love them so much <3


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful babies! Happy Birthday Tanja, wish you many happy birthdays with your sweet family!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

A belated *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* TO YOU!!!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

My favorite people here are wishing me a Happy Birthday !!! You made my day both of you : Velinka and Danny !!! 

I love you both <3 

Kisses from me Joy and Charlie


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hugs, scritches, and snuggles to Joy and Charlie. 

Take a week to celebrated your birthday! It only comes once a year Again, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

What a lovely thread. Love all the pictures. Charlie and joy are adorable ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

A belated Happy Birthday from us as well! arty:

Wow! Charlie has really grown up too!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Charlie was 9 months old yesterday. Now he is mom's big boy. He is absolutely amazing, happy and clever guy. 
We wish him at least 16 more years in perfect health and happiness. 

HAPPY 9 MONTHS AND 1 DAY MY LOVE <3 

Mom, dad, Joy and Berry love you as you love us : UNCONDITIONALLY FOREVER<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

and many more to come!!!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh it's so cute Hubbub, a cake with Charlie's name  <3

Thank you it's so sweet of you


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie is so handsome, can't believe he is 9 (and half) months old.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How in the heck did I miss this?!! :doh:

*HAPPY 9+ MONTHS CHARLIE*!!! 

You are SUCH a super handsome boy!! You and Joy keep having all that fun, little buddy!!


----------

